# Beautiful creatures



## lux (Jun 26, 2005)

Last fun with my sounds.

Beautiful creatures

Lemme know as always  

Ciao
Luca


----------



## NedK (Jun 26, 2005)

Wow! Very nice composition Luca. This is one of my favorites from you.
Keep up the great work.
BTW, Like your new website.


----------



## Niah (Jun 26, 2005)

Beautiful work Luca!


----------



## lux (Jun 27, 2005)

oh..thanks Folmann, Ned and Niah 

Folmann: yeah I can see it, I should use a bit more percussions on changes. I'll add them, thanks 

Ned: thanks, actually its just a web page for posting pieces, so it does the job

Luca


----------



## Sicmu (Jun 27, 2005)

I like your harmonies (minor chords progression) it's beautiful, you have a good harmonic knowledge, the orchestration is very subtle too. 
I think you would love the third symphony of Joly Braga Santos if you don't already know him.
Now why not to expand this : I think (but it's only my opinion) that the entrance of the voices and the harmonic climax could be more dramatic after 2 or 3 minutes of orchestral introduction and presentation of your thematic material, but just my opinion...


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 27, 2005)

I really liked this one Luca - subtle and beautifully written. Nice progressions! I heard an earlier version of this and I love what you've done with it. Its great that you're expanding on your pieces and developing the ideas fuller - they deserve it. Kudos man and keep it up.


----------



## christianb (Jun 27, 2005)

I always like that I can find a pretty, melodic element to your tracks Luca. This one adds a touch of mystery and melancholia that I enjoy very much. All it needs are some huge monster guitar chords in there somewhere.  Besides that. well done.

cb


----------



## IvanP (Jun 27, 2005)

Fantasy is taking over  Each piece is better, Luca, well done!


----------



## lux (Jun 27, 2005)

Many thanks for the nice words, indeed 

Alex: thanks, no I dont know Joly Braga Santos music, I'll sure check it. Youre right about the too early presentation of climatic material, I'm just not yet so sure to play around with thematic stuff without getting people annoyed. I'm progressively increasing lenght of my compositions tho, so I hope to do it each time more.

Thanks Fred, Chris and Iv?n 

Luca


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 27, 2005)

I very much like the feeling and direction of this piece. What is most important is the melody and direction and this has both. Nice work!

For critique, i would look at a few of the early dissonant chords and see if there are better voicings, maybe avoid minor 9ths, just a slight change, nothing drastic. As folman, mentioned transisitons could be cleaner, add verb, something you request I do....


----------



## lux (Jun 27, 2005)

thanks Craig. I can see what you mean...

Luca


----------



## handz (Jun 28, 2005)

Very nice, I always like your work!


----------



## jonathanparham (Jun 28, 2005)

Luca,

Really enjoyed it. 


lux said:


> Last fun with my sounds.


ARe you leaving or did you mean, 'My most recent composition?'


----------



## lux (Jun 28, 2005)

Many thanks Handz and Jonathan.

Jonathan, yeah I mean my most recent fun: I'm quite surprised you dont understand my beautiful pizza-english :D 

Luca


----------



## lux (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks Jose,

Libraries are Sonic implants mini strings, Sam Horns and Trombones, True strike starter edition and Jampack 4 woods, and the voice from old Akai lib "halleluja".
Overall less than 1k libs..

Thanks for harmonic suggestions, I'll consider it for sure.

Luca


----------



## Sicmu (Jun 28, 2005)

josejherring said:


> Very nice. I like the up front quality of your sounds. Is that VSL?
> 
> Also, the composition is very good. The melody suggest something very futuristic but the harmony is very traditional as far as the progressions go. I'd try for a better integration of the two. Putting in added notes without the need to resolve the dissonances would make the harmony sound more contemporary.
> 
> ...



I don't get you on this point : what do you mean by "futuristic music".

I think the estethic of this piece is well defined, the modulations in remote minor keys sometimes (A flat minor) are subtle and everthing is flowing gently. Adding some dissonances could make it sound artificial.

I would say the opposite (and that's was Dali said) : never try to be modern , its' the only thing you are sure to be. 
That means that if it sounds modern today it will be dat ÀH4cf35e7c Dhttp://www.brianmcbrearty.com/images/avatar_mcbrearty_4realdough.gif   [email protected]öúBõ…& 


----------



## lux (Jun 29, 2005)

thanks guys

Scott, yes voices could be a bit better expressive, but thats the only samples I own  and the patches are just a few.

Ed, youre right, there's very often a subtle sci-fi/fantasy intention in my pieces, it depends on my taste for that genre. about the abrupt end, the sample is not looped, so it just ends naturally, and somehow I felt that when it ends you can hear the breath, so its not just a volume jump. As always a matter of taste, it could be as good with your proposal.

About the harmonic thing, I think it could follow various ways. I've just choosen one . I often use dissonance to give evidence to tension, fear, something sinister, or strangely magic, just to give examples. In this case I was thinking more to some wondering sensations, like an emotional crescendo.

Luca


----------



## lux (Jun 30, 2005)

thanks Ron and Jamie.

Luca


----------



## gugliel (Jul 7, 2005)

Just caught up with this. Very lovely. Those choir samples need a little tuning for my taste, but that is a minor quibble.


----------



## Duba (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi Luca!
Nice orchestral and vocal sounds! Sounds really nice!! 
The composition is really good, and this song evoques in my mind a lot of images.
Very good work!!
Regards
Edu


----------



## TARI (Jul 12, 2005)

Lovely piece. I like the way the theme walks. Congrats, Luca :D


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jul 12, 2005)

Luca - it sounds great! Nice thematic development and dynamic buildup. I would also like to hear some alternate voicings.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 12, 2005)

Nice job Lux!! Love the melody and the magical/wondrous quality of the composition.

These types of slower emotional cues are hard to pull off with samples... good job.

Just a few comments (and this is just my opinion): I think that some of your legato string lines could be helped by just overlapping the tails with the attacks of the following note... so it doesn't sound like there is a gap or voice stealing. 

Also, when your recap of the melody happens (when you get bigger) I wanted to hear more Cello and Bass support... maybe it's a mix thing... but they got lost. I could hear the Timpani in that range though. A nice sweeping Cello and Bass would have really driven it home for me.

Nice job though.

T


----------



## lux (Jul 12, 2005)

thanks a lot guys for your nice comments.

Gugliel: yeah, old akai samples a bit out of tune...

Andrew, I agree on both observations. I have a legato issue on violins, I should program a custom patch of sonic implants sordinos for playing with a better rounded attack. The cello and bass thing was fixed in a new version. I got to find the time to bounce it and upload.

Thanks  
Luca


----------

